# Need Feedback on Jetters Northwest Brute Jetter.



## Blackhawk

I have read quite a few very pleased customer testimonials from guys on this board about the Brute series jetters. I have done quite of bit of research and it looks like the Brute 150 Trailer Jetter would fit my company perfectly (9 gpm / 4000 psi). My question is, how would this machine handle really rough root removal jobs in 6" clay tile pipe with a warthog nozzle?

This purchase would primarily be for residential and I just want to make sure that we wouldn't regret not buying a larger unit. So with that said is the Brute 9 gpm 150 Trailer unit more than capable of cutting heavy roots in 6" pipe, somewhat capable, or should I be shopping larger units around?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Drain Pro

I do see a big difference with how fast and thoroughly I remove roots between my 3/8" and 1/2" hoses and there respective Warthogs. The 3/8" hose is much more work and time consuming.


----------



## dhal22

Of course bigger is better. My Mongoose 4000psi/18gpm has worked hard in some severe residential root situations. Of course if you bill by the hour a smaller unit will take longer so that will work.


----------



## gear junkie

Those specs will cut roots in 6" very easily. I cut roots out of 6" with a 4.5gpm 3000 psi jetter. I've since upgraded to a 5.5 gpm 4300 jetter.....same end result only faster. To be clear on what "cut roots in 6" means, here's a before and after which is typical results. 

Larger flow jetters(4018)only separate them self from the small jetter when dealing with grease.


----------



## Unclog1776

I run two JNW brute units. Both 4000 @9

Typical sewer in my area is 4" cast till it leaves the home then 6" clay for 80-120 ft. Warthog punchs my hole and makes it drain. I then use a camera and go joint by joint with a RR. Two year warranty against roots. I track my time on all jobs for profitably reasons and we rarely go over two hours unless it's really bad. We also clean up and make the work area spotless I would say that's about 20 mins. 

Trailer jets are great, I used to be a big believer in bigger being better. If your dealing with residential 4 and 6" those specs are perfect. If you want to branch out into bigger 8" and above you might want something with more flow. 

One of the main things I love about my Jetters is being able to use a 1/8" hose and do 2" lines with the same machine. 

Defiantly by far the best purchase I have ever made while in business. They are a great company to work with.


----------



## plbgbiz

If I had it to do again, I would by the same exact machine I have today. JNW Eagle 200, 300'x3/8" hose, 300'x3/8" jumper hose , Warthog, 4K/9gpm. Sure, a 4K/18gpm machine with 3/4" hose is nice but dollar for dollar, what have ius still getting it done just fine for us.

These roots and plenty more just like them were cleared from an 8" clay city main. In and out in 30min. Follow up video was included to verify results.

Jetters Northwest is one of those rare companies nowadays that say what they do and do what they say.

BTW: We no longer use the quick disconnect on the nozzle.


----------



## Unclog1776

Forgot to add: if you get the cart model spend the extra $ for the 12v rewind reel. It's so badass to have on a cart unit. I got it on the second model I bought and wish I would have done it on the first. Get a large water tank too that's another thing I regret not doing from the start


----------



## Blackhawk

I would probably get the trailer version of the brute jetter, and run a remote reel for inside work and tight areas. It sounds like this would be the perfect fit for my company.

I do plan on getting it loaded up with the electric real rewind, the dedicated anti-freeze tank, and the remote cart.

Thank you for the feedback gentleman, you have made my decision very easy. I am sure I will be ordering a unit relatively soon.


----------



## Unclog1776

They work directly with a finance company. They are crazy affordable. Turn it on once a month if pays for itself


----------



## Blackhawk

What would you consider essential items for the 150 Trailer (Which is just a Brute 9gpm/4000psi cart Jetter mounted on a small trailer with 150 water tank).

I know I want the electric hose rewind, a warthog nozzle, the hand carry 1/4" reel (for smaller branch lines), the portable 200" 3/8 reel (to make inside clean-out work easier), Trigger control & pressure washing kit.

I was thinking the chainsaw root cutter nozzle, or what is the best root cutter when most of the time we will be going through 4" cast to 6" clay tile to cut roots (want to be fast about it). I know Unclog uses a RR, but are they not rotating?

I also was thinking the antifreeze system (as I am in Chicago) but I think they also offer a way to hook an air compressor and blow the system out...?

What else is advisable as far as getting with the jetter?

Again thank you guys so much, specifically Unclog and Plbgbiz.


----------



## Flyout95

Blackhawk said:


> What would you consider essential items for the 150 Trailer (Which is just a Brute 9gpm/4000psi cart Jetter mounted on a small trailer with 150 water tank).
> 
> I know I want the electric hose rewind, a warthog nozzle, the hand carry 1/4" reel (for smaller branch lines), the portable 200" 3/8 reel (to make inside clean-out work easier), Trigger control & pressure washing kit.
> 
> I was thinking the chainsaw root cutter nozzle, or what is the best root cutter when most of the time we will be going through 4" cast to 6" clay tile to cut roots (want to be fast about it). I know Unclog uses a RR, but are they not rotating?
> 
> I also was thinking the antifreeze system (as I am in Chicago) but I think they also offer a way to hook an air compressor and blow the system out...?
> 
> What else is advisable as far as getting with the jetter?
> 
> Again thank you guys so much, specifically Unclog and Plbgbiz.


You're getting big time. Long way off doing those 4" Pro Press 90° off the lift then hiding them in the garbage box....


----------



## Unclog1776

Blackhawk said:


> What would you consider essential items for the 150 Trailer (Which is just a Brute 9gpm/4000psi cart Jetter mounted on a small trailer with 150 water tank). I know I want the electric hose rewind, a warthog nozzle, the hand carry 1/4" reel (for smaller branch lines), the portable 200" 3/8 reel (to make inside clean-out work easier), Trigger control & pressure washing kit. I was thinking the chainsaw root cutter nozzle, or what is the best root cutter when most of the time we will be going through 4" cast to 6" clay tile to cut roots (want to be fast about it). I know Unclog uses a RR, but are they not rotating? I also was thinking the antifreeze system (as I am in Chicago) but I think they also offer a way to hook an air compressor and blow the system out...? What else is advisable as far as getting with the jetter? Again thank you guys so much, specifically Unclog and Plbgbiz.





Blackhawk said:


> What would you consider essential items for the 150 Trailer (Which is just a Brute 9gpm/4000psi cart Jetter mounted on a small trailer with 150 water tank). I know I want the electric hose rewind, a warthog nozzle, the hand carry 1/4" reel (for smaller branch lines), the portable 200" 3/8 reel (to make inside clean-out work easier), Trigger control & pressure washing kit. I was thinking the chainsaw root cutter nozzle, or what is the best root cutter when most of the time we will be going through 4" cast to 6" clay tile to cut roots (want to be fast about it). I know Unclog uses a RR, but are they not rotating? I also was thinking the antifreeze system (as I am in Chicago) but I think they also offer a way to hook an air compressor and blow the system out...? What else is advisable as far as getting with the jetter? Again thank you guys so much, specifically Unclog and Plbgbiz.


We are the same area as far as climate goes I'm about 1.5 hours south of Chicago. 

For my second brute I went with a skid mounted version and put it inside a Chevy 1 ton van I had. Sure it takes up a lot of space but it replaced my M81 with 4 reels as well as the two buckets full of cutters I would carry around. 

I've had that unit out on some pretty cold days this year and just by keeping the heat cranked in the van all day I haven't had any issues. 

I don't know if the trailer mounted brute has an antifreeze tank or not. When I bought my first brute I went with the cart model that has a 12 gallon tank on the frame. That unit sits in an enclosed trailer with no other source of heat. I added a 50 gallon water tank that is strapped to the trailer floor, I pretty much just use the 12 gallon tank for antifreeze but for the most part I don't take that unit out below 20 degrees unless I get really slammed with calls. 

As far as accessories I would add is the 1/8" steel braided trap hose. It's extremely flexible, I walk 2" traps by simply twisting it under pressure. The hose swivels tend to eat threw O-rings and I've ended up upgrading all of them to a heavier model that JNW will supply upon request for a fee. 

Here are some pics of my set up.


----------



## Unclog1776

If I try to post more than one pic at a time the app crashes. Maybe someone can clean this up ill post em one at a time


----------



## gear junkie

Enclosed heated trailer. Can you really use a trailer in Chicago? I only use 2 nozzles.....root ranger and a warthog with the root ranger getting the most use. 

The 200' cart reel is over priced and can be bought anywhere. Most accessories from JNW is over priced.....just buy the same thing from northern tool or water cannon. Back to the reel, I gave up on my reel altogether as the prime choice. I keep a 200' reel on the van for that "just in case", 120' and a 80' length just coiled up. The 80' gets the most use and not dealing with the reel anymore is amazing.....hate that thing.

I also have a 100' of 1/4 on the van used for restaurants only. The grease stink will stick to a jetter hose. More hose is not better with jetting because of pressure loss at the nozzle. I'd also suggest to use grey pressure washer hose on your main reel and then use a hose cart by the cleanout.

I wouldn't do an "air out" system. I blow out my hoses after every use and there is still some water that will dribble out. I don't ever have to worry about freezing though.

Suggest to also have a foot pedal. Makes using the root ranger way easier. You'll also want to change the turbo on the root ranger to get all the water coming out of there. I'd suggest a 7 or 8 nozzle.


----------



## Unclog1776




----------



## Unclog1776

I wouldn't waste money on a chain flail. As gear said the warthog and the RR can handle anything.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

MAAAAAAAN! The more I see of the big brute, and the more I had to work harder at my current jetting jobs with my 4k @ 3.5 GPM unit....the more I want a big brute! 

I did a job last week jetting out 600' of leach lines from new D-boxes I installed. The pumper was on standby just pumping the sludge as I was jetting. 4 hours and my body ached and scapula was on fire from pulling so long.


----------



## Unclog1776

Worth every penny SNP unless your cool enough to build your own. If I ever put a third truck on the road it will have a third brute Jetter in it. If any of you guys want to talk more about these machines you can PM me I'll send you my number


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Unclog1776 said:


> Worth every penny SNP unless your cool enough to build your own. If I ever put a third truck on the road it will have a third brute Jetter in it. If any of you guys want to talk more about these machines you can PM me I'll send you my number


Yea I've thought about building my own, however, by the time I did it and made it look awesome I don't think I would rally save any money. I feel image is very important in our trade. And pulling up with a great looking professional machine would show the customer their getting their money's worth. 

If I can make the pumper show, I'd be interested to see what kind of deals can be had. Worst case perhaps ill jump on one at the flow expo and save some coin. Plus, I'd like to find out what the limitations are on the big brute. Don't know if there would be a bid marketing/performance between 9 GPM and 12 GPM

Plus my current rig is a 16' enclosed trailer. So a trailer jetter could turn into a logistical nightmare and isn't something that can be done on the spot


----------



## Unclog1776

I think the 12 GPM unit they sell is 3000psi whereas the 9GPM is a 4k unit. If your ever in central Illinois come spend a day at the Rewes shop. I have them out everyday doing everything from kitchen drains to manhole work


----------



## Blackhawk

I am just afraid that I will regret not getting a 18 gpm / 4000 psi trailer.

I have always run larger jetters.

Is the 3/8" hose ever an issue? With pushing distances, I know some nozzles propel themselves.

I just want to make sure that once we get into spring sewer cleaning and root season that I don't look at the Brute and wish I bought a larger unit


----------



## Unclog1776

All nozzles propel themselves. The 3/8" hose is perfect for working from 3" and 4" clean outs.

http://youtu.be/VSlA4eFZKwY

That's a video I made cleaning 6" clay with my brute Jetter and a RR nozzle. At the time that video was made I did not have the inserts so it was probably only getting 5gpm max. That video is in real time. I charged 325$ for that job as you can see it was done in about 30 mins


----------



## gear junkie

Blackhawk said:


> I am just afraid that I will regret not getting a 18 gpm / 4000 psi trailer.
> 
> I have always run larger jetters.
> 
> Is the 3/8" hose ever an issue? With pushing distances, I know some nozzles propel themselves.
> 
> *I just want to make sure that once we get into spring sewer cleaning and root season that I don't look at the Brute and wish I bought a larger unit*


What are your expectations? Is there a time limit you'd want to be done in? Do you plan on doing before and after videos?


----------



## Blackhawk

gear junkie said:


> What are your expectations? Is there a time limit you'd want to be done in? Do you plan on doing before and after videos?


I would like to clear a 60 6" foot clay tile sewer with roots penetrating 70% of the joints in about an hour. That is what the US Jetter I am use to working with would do.


----------



## Unclog1776

You run from inside the home normally? Do you use 1/2" hose?


----------



## gear junkie

Blackhawk said:


> I would like to clear a 60 6" foot clay tile sewer with roots penetrating 70% of the joints in about an hour. That is what the US Jetter I am use to working with would do.


Well I guess I'm out the conversation. I use my dreel to clear a lateral. My jetter is for the removal of 99.9% of roots with a before and after video since my jetting is done for home sales. My average job time is 2 hours but I think I use the smallest jetter amongst the forum users. 

You really may want to get a 4018 and a twister nozzle and just blow through the stoppage since you're only trying to clear it. The twister nozzle looks to be the biggest blaster out there but you need 12gpm minimum to use it. 

There are quite a few 4018's for sale in the cleaner mag and will likely be more since the pumper show is coming. Sometimes it's not the best tool out there but what you're grown accustomed to using.


----------



## Unclog1776

If price is an issue you can have a brute with all the extras including specialty nozzles for around 15k even a used US jet is going to be at least 25 and that's a good deal


----------



## Drain Pro

There's a nice looking US Jet on eBay now. Starting bid is 19.5


----------



## gear junkie

Unclog1776 said:


> If price is an issue you can have a brute with all the extras including specialty nozzles for around 15k even a used US jet is going to be at least 25 and that's a good deal


Was thinking about this comment all day. US jetter....starts at 40-50k.

High quality trailer 2k
Water tank with fittings-500
2...count em 2....Brutes.....30k

there's your 4018 jetter but has 2 engines in case one ever goes out. Cheaper parts (ever price a 4018 pump?) and you'd still save yourself alot of money.


----------



## Unclog1776

gear junkie said:


> Was thinking about this comment all day. US jetter....starts at 40-50k. High quality trailer 2k Water tank with fittings-500 2...count em 2....Brutes.....30k there's your 4018 jetter but has 2 engines in case one ever goes out. Cheaper parts (ever price a 4018 pump?) and you'd still save yourself alot of money.


 I just don't see the need for more GPM than what I currently have. I have never met a root blockage that I didn't have removed in <2 hours. I have a 35gpm unit that sits in the shop most days but for that 12" storm drain half full of gravel it's nice. 6-8" clay with roots is my bread and butter and 9gpm is perfect. If it worked any faster people would ***** about their bill (more than they already do)

Not to mention my set up can be in two different places at the same time


----------



## Drain Pro

As much as I love my US Jet, I'd still consider JNW if I ever needed a 4018 trailer.


----------



## gear junkie

Unclog1776 said:


> I just don't see the need for more GPM than what I currently have. I have never met a root blockage that I didn't have removed in <2 hours. I have a 35gpm unit that sits in the shop most days but for that 12" storm drain half full of gravel it's nice. 6-8" clay with roots is my bread and butter and 9gpm is perfect. If it worked any faster people would ***** about their bill (more than they already do)
> 
> Not to mention my set up can be in two different places at the same time


I'm right there with you. My setup has done amazing for me and it's a little bigger then half of you jetter. But I never see 8" and don't do sewer mains. 4"-6" is my main pipe size I see here with 6" being the more common between the 2.


----------



## Unclog1776

gear junkie said:


> I'm right there with you. My setup has done amazing for me and it's a little bigger then half of you jetter. But I never see 8" and don't do sewer mains. 4"-6" is my main pipe size I see here with 6" being the more common between the 2.


8 is rare for me anymore. I used to do primarily municipal work for the smaller community's in my area. Being seen by the neighborhood during city back ups helped create the residential network I have today. Last few years most of the municipality's began buying their own vactors as they population grew so I had to adapt. It was about that time I found this forum and noticed JNW came up a lot. I'm not skilled enough nor do I have the time to attempt making my own unit. 

I've bought two of their units, they both make money and I have happy customers. If the time comes I need a third I won't even consider others. 

To the OP. I see your location is Illinois. My offer to come try them out hands on still stands just PM me


----------



## gear junkie

How whats the farthest your Brute has ever pulled? What nozzle were you using? How did it do?


----------



## Unclog1776

I get the full 200 out probably once a month. The warthog and the RR will both pull it that far. I'll add the RR is hard to flip that far out with 3/8" hose. 

If you are running uphill it gets a little slow after 150ft. That's one thing I will say about my 35GPM unit, that thing could pull 500 ft of 3/4" hose uphill with a probably 8lbs nozzle in no time. Even feels like it could go further when running downhill


----------



## gear junkie

Holy smokes man. the furthest I've had to go was around 150' which was no issue. But my toughest pull was only 60' but had to go through 630 degrees of change direction.


----------



## Unclog1776

gear junkie said:


> Holy smokes man. the furthest I've had to go was around 150' which was no issue. But my toughest pull was only 60' but had to go through 630 degrees of change direction.


Anytime I've been out that far it's a straight run. We have lots of large old school houses that sit 150 feet off the road. Most are gravity systems with the line leaving below basement. We have tons of 100 year old and older brick city sewers that are sometimes 15 feet or deeper, I've seen one that was 30. In face we have a 96" brick main about 14 ft deep that runs the back yards of about 3 blocks worth of homes. You get a gut wrenching feeling opening that lid. 

Can you imagine being on those job sites during install?


----------



## Blackhawk

A lot of guys have told me that you can get a great deal buying equipment at the WWETT show in Indy. A company I use to work for got a U.S. Jetter for 15K under the regular price on it. Do you think I could get a better deal at the Pumper/Cleaner show, or at least save on freight shipping (which would cost over $2,000)?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Unclog1776 said:


> I just don't see the need for more GPM than what I currently have. I have never met a root blockage that I didn't have removed in <2 hours. I have a 35gpm unit that sits in the shop most days but for that 12" storm drain half full of gravel it's nice. 6-8" clay with roots is my bread and butter and 9gpm is perfect. If it worked any faster people would ***** about their bill (more than they already do)
> 
> Not to mention my set up can be in two different places at the same time


So how does yur 9 GPM do against sludge? Do you run into sludge/silt or sand in smaller storm drains. My biggest issue is heavy grease, and the occasional heavy sludge filled leach line. Would 9 GPM do well in these applications


----------



## Unclog1776

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So how does yur 9 GPM do against sludge? Do you run into sludge/silt or sand in smaller storm drains. My biggest issue is heavy grease, and the occasional heavy sludge filled leach line. Would 9 GPM do well in these applications


Yeah dude, last week we had a call to a bar in an open air mall. Their grease line runs about 100 foot to the 1000 gallon interceptor outside. I used the warthog from the interceptor back. I didn't use the camera but just did the old school method of making repeated long slow back and forth passes until nothing but clear non frothy water comes out the inlet baffle. 

About 2 hours total on site. I'd say 15 mins spent finding and hooking up to water and another 15 checking out the waitress staff (this place did really good) so maybe roughly an hour in pipe pressurized time. The RR is nasty when it comes to grease stuck to the top of the pipe


----------



## Drain Pro

Blackhawk said:


> A lot of guys have told me that you can get a great deal buying equipment at the WWETT show in Indy. A company I use to work for got a U.S. Jetter for 15K under the regular price on it. Do you think I could get a better deal at the Pumper/Cleaner show, or at least save on freight shipping (which would cost over $2,000)?



I made the deal for my jet at the show last year. No big discounts. At least not from Harben, U.S. Jetting, and Mongoose.


----------



## Blackhawk

So I have it down between the Jetters Northwest 150 Jetter (4000/9gpm) and a Spartan 740 Jetter (4000/12gpm). The Spartan has more Gpm... Wondering with the higher gpm if the Spartan would clear and cut roots faster?


----------



## plbgbiz

Blackhawk said:


> So I have it down between the Jetters Northwest 150 Jetter (4000/9gpm) and a Spartan 740 Jetter (4000/12gpm). The Spartan has more Gpm... Wondering with the higher gpm if the Spartan would clear and cut roots faster?


Maybe just apples and oranges at that point. Both taste good. Just pick the one you like.

I doubt you'll get hurt either way. Bulldozer is a big fan of his Spartan and their service. Many will say the same for JNW. I don't feel I am missing much with my Eagle 200 at 4000/9. You can move a bit more debris with the extra 3gpm but I doubt it will be a HUGE difference. With those specs, it might just boil down to price for me. Maybe tank size as well. I know I would not want my tank to empty any quicker, so the 12gpm wouldn't excite me without a bigger tank.


----------



## sierra2000

I've always thought 12 gpm would be the ideal water flow between 9 and 18 gpm. 
I don't have a problem with the 9gpm I have but I'd consider the Spartan 12gpm on a skid if I were looking for another jetter. 18 would be over kill for me.


----------



## Unclog1776

Isn't 12 the max for 3/8"?


----------



## gear junkie

I'd go for the 4012 but honestly don't think it matters. You're looking for a jetter for residential situations. I was having success with 4.5 gpm 3000 psi jetter so you'll be good either way.....it all comes down to what your expectations are. Since you're not doing before and after camera work then it's a null point.

The extra 3gpm will help with better nozzle selection but you will need to use 1/2" hose. 200' of 3/8 hose will cause a pressure loss of 1210 psi. 200' of 1/2" is 275 psi loss.


----------



## Blackhawk

Well I sincerely appreciate the feedback and advice given by all of you. I bought a Jetters Northwest 150 Brute Trailer unit. We also added nearly every conceivable option to the unit. The great reviews from you guys made me feel good about the purchase. Right now we primarily only do residential hydro jetting and this unit serves all our current needs. The plan is to eventually expand into larger commercial and municipality jetting and at that time by a larger higher flow unit for that work.


----------



## Unclog1776

Blackhawk said:


> Well I sincerely appreciate the feedback and advice given by all of you. I bought a Jetters Northwest 150 Brute Trailer unit. We also added nearly every conceivable option to the unit. The great reviews from you guys made me feel good about the purchase. Right now we primarily only do residential hydro jetting and this unit serves all our current needs. The plan is to eventually expand into larger commercial and municipality jetting and at that time by a larger higher flow unit for that work.


We want to see pics while it's pretty and shiny


----------



## chonkie

Did you get the flames option?


----------



## Unclog1776

Does that model have an antifreeze tank?


----------



## Unclog1776

He got his new toy and dropped off the map. I feel like I should call john and say your welcome! Haha another one


----------



## Flyout95

Unclog1776 said:


> He got his new toy and dropped off the map. I feel like I should call john and say your welcome! Haha another one


Think his wife just gave birth... But I'm sure he's more excited about the jetter.


----------



## plbgbiz

Unclog1776 said:


> He got his new toy and dropped off the map. I feel like I should call john and say your welcome! Haha another one


John and Steve should be sending us commission checks. :laughing:


----------



## stecar

Pz is the reason I own one.


----------



## Blackhawk

Flyout is right, my wife and I had our second child today.

There is a 3 week build time for the jetter. It did have an option for antifreeze system but I decided not to get it as there is a simple way to circulate antifreeze without the dedicated tank. I put that money toward nozzels and other items.


----------



## chonkie

Congrats! Boy or girl?


----------



## Blackhawk

Little girl... We also have a 1 year old girl as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hillside

I'm in the process of talking with Steve and ordering one also, hopefully have it delivered to the flow expo!


----------



## Tango

Steelhead said:


> Hi, I’m in the market for jetter, and the Brute 4009 looks pretty decent, seeing that you have had it for some time now. Do you like it? Would you recommend it, what options are must haves and what are nice to have. I will be doing 4” draintiles and sewer laterals in Vancouver BC.
> Thank you for your time.











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## OpenSights

Steelhead said:


> Hi, I’m in the market for jetter, and the Brute 4009 looks pretty decent, seeing that you have had it for some time now. Do you like it? Would you recommend it, what options are must haves and what are nice to have. I will be doing 4” draintiles and sewer laterals in Vancouver BC.
> Thank you for your time.











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## OpenSights

Steelhead said:


> Hi, I’m a drainage contractor in Vancouver BC. Been in business for 3 years. Check out web site....
> 
> Thanks











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## OpenSights

Steelhead said:


> Hi, I’m a drainage contractor in Vancouver BC. Been in business for 3 years. Check out web site....
> 
> Thanks


I change my mind. Ban hammer time. You had your chance.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I change my mind. Ban hammer time. You had your chance.


Haha we both posted for an intro, you banned him and I cleaned the clock.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Haha we both posted for an intro, you banned him and I cleaned the clock.


I think the best part of being a mod is seeing what we delete!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I think the best part of being a mod is seeing what we delete!


Screenshots and private messages dude.


----------



## happy plunger

Unclog1776 said:


> We are the same area as far as climate goes I'm about 1.5 hours south of Chicago.
> 
> For my second brute I went with a skid mounted version and put it inside a Chevy 1 ton van I had. Sure it takes up a lot of space but it replaced my M81 with 4 reels as well as the two buckets full of cutters I would carry around.
> 
> I've had that unit out on some pretty cold days this year and just by keeping the heat cranked in the van all day I haven't had any issues.
> 
> I don't know if the trailer mounted brute has an antifreeze tank or not. When I bought my first brute I went with the cart model that has a 12 gallon tank on the frame. That unit sits in an enclosed trailer with no other source of heat. I added a 50 gallon water tank that is strapped to the trailer floor, I pretty much just use the 12 gallon tank for antifreeze but for the most part I don't take that unit out below 20 degrees unless I get really slammed with calls.
> 
> As far as accessories I would add is the 1/8" steel braided trap hose. It's extremely flexible, I walk 2" traps by simply twisting it under pressure. The hose swivels tend to eat threw O-rings and I've ended up upgrading all of them to a heavier model that JNW will supply upon request for a fee.
> 
> Here are some pics of my set up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36849


Is this brute good to use in Chevy van 3/4" ton or 1/2" ton or is it too heavy ? I am planning to put rest of my sewer Machine and jitter in one van In one van ? appreciate your feed back


----------



## happy plunger

happy plunger said:


> Is this brute good to use in Chevy van 3/4" ton or 1/2" ton or is it too heavy ? I am planning to put rest of my sewer Machine and jitter in one van ? appreciate your feed back


----------



## MACPLUMB777

It is not that Jetter is so Heavy, but the water tank of water that goes' with it


----------

